# First Q&A of 2013 - Rush Sturges



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

First Q&A of 2013 - Rush Sturges 

Unsponsored 2013 Q&A Series – Rush Sturges | Unsponsored


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

So, do you call yourself "unsponsered" because it's sick on just how hooked up with sponsers these kayakers are? Kinda like calling a tall man shorty?


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> do you call yourself "unsponsered"


No I do not.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

unsponsored said:


> No I do not.


Is it just you who doesn't have sponsers or are you saying Sturges has no sponsers?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Is it just you who doesn't have sponsers or are you saying Sturges has no sponsers?


No answer? well it was a cool write up anyway. Later :-D


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Dirt, of course the kayakers are totally sold out. Nobody wants to read a story about a nobody. just saying.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting that he would call out Evan. Maybe they are starting to realize that over-the-top partying doesn't mix with high level first descents.


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

The site is called Unsponsored because as primarily a review site I do not accept offers from Kayak related companies to endorse their kit. I aim to provide the paddle community with something they might like to read and get something out of.

In reality all professional kayakers are supported or sponsored some how. I dont see this being an issue.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Professional kayaker is a word that should disappear.. Unless your ego needs that extra word honestly.. I'm pro boys time to crush that sugar bush nasty style... I am a professional life liver boys and gals, love yah all having fun is enough for me. Pain is pleasure


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Sheesh....only the Buzz. Most, if not all, other sports celebrate and respect their professional, sponsored athletes. But not kayakers and Buzz members...NOOO. Why does the word "sponsored" get such a rise out of people?

Or maybe it's just the Buzz. No wonder very few professionals grace this site with their presence. They'd get blasted and labeled "sell outs" because they're sponsored.

Is it because this site is loaded with peeps that are just as rad and hardcore?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think it's that. I think it has more to do with the pervasive culture associated with "professional" kayakers, think BDP and Sturgis pissing on the Stikine sign, among other examples I'm not going to dive into. Trashy, not worthy of enhanced respect, at least mine.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> I don't think it's that. *I think it has more to do with the pervasive culture associated with "professional" kayakers, think BDP and Sturgis pissing on the Stikine sign, among other examples* I'm not going to dive into. Trashy, not worthy of enhanced respect, at least mine.


Edzackery, Floating rivers is a back to nature thing for alot of boaters. To see so many pros degrade nature, call it church, and act like aholes is just wrong to me. Plus I foot thier bill. I pay more for the products I buy so some pro can disrespect what I love. And its thier right to do so and my right to not pick them up hitching a shuttle or choose other products. Which I encourage all to do.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

GoodTimes said:


> Sheesh....only the Buzz. Most, if not all, other sports celebrate and respect their professional, sponsored athletes. But not kayakers and Buzz members...NOOO. Why does the word "sponsored" get such a rise out of people?
> 
> Or maybe it's just the Buzz. No wonder very few professionals grace this site with their presence. They'd get blasted and labeled "sell outs" because they're sponsored.
> 
> Is it because this site is loaded with peeps that are just as rad and hardcore?


Did I hear sponsored, get the pitchforks! Let's nitpick the blog's title, because we CAN!

In all seriousness I enjoyed the write up, please keep producing material.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Hate "pros" if you want, but don't hate this "unsponsored" guy. He is running a website that is producing new kayaking related content. There aren't a lot of kayaking related websites that produce their own original content. In the course of producing content, this website occasionally interviews people related to kayaking. You may not like some of these people, but don't hold that against the messenger.

Would you hate ESPN for interviewing Michael Vick. No, that's their job. (ESPN is kind of a bad example because there are many other reasons to dislike them, but you get the point.)


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

BrianK said:


> Hate "pros" if you want, but don't hate this "unsponsored" guy. He is running a website that is producing new kayaking related content. There aren't a lot of kayaking related websites that produce their own original content. In the course of producing content, this website occasionally interviews people related to kayaking. You may not like some of these people, but don't hold that against the messenger.
> 
> Would you hate ESPN for interviewing Michael Vick. No, that's their job. (ESPN is kind of a bad example because there are many other reasons to dislike them, but you get the point.)


Well if it aint Brian Kirk the "I am training so I get to cut everyone off and snake rides on the millwave durring peek usage in riggins because I can get up the river left faster than you can get up the eddy that everyone else uses and I'm just beter than everyone else out here. Brian Kirk." Its been along time. Maybe even 8 years or so. My I one and only meeting with you. Thats how my friends and I remember you from that day. There was about 20 of us there and you took off in your red truck loaded with WS boats on top after some local dude called you out. Way to represent! When you left people cheered. Just saying.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Wrong guy dude.*

Isn't BrianK a paddler from Fort Collins and NOT the Wave Sport team paddler?

You may have just trashed the wrong.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

idahofloater said:


> Well if it aint Brian Kirk the "I am training so I get to cut everyone off and snake rides on the millwave durring peek usage in riggins because I can get up the river left faster than you can get up the eddy that everyone else uses and I'm just beter than everyone else out here. Brian Kirk." Its been along time. Maybe even 8 years or so. My I one and only meeting with you. Thats how my friends and I remember you from that day. There was about 20 of us there and you took off in your red truck loaded with WS boats on top after some local dude called you out. Way to represent! When you left people cheered. Just saying.


Douche Bag, just saying. 8 years ago? Get over it. I can't imagine there would be anyone out there by the name of Brian with a last name starting with K.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, thats my bad then. a bit trigger happy I guess I am. Little egg on the face. Well, then just enjoy my Brian Kirk experience.

@ Nathan, well I guess I earned that today.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I am not bryan kirk - although it would be cool to get free kayaks. I pay for all my gear, much to the dismay of my wife. 

Also no need to worry about me taking up to much time on a wave as it generally only takes about 10 seconds for me to windowshade and flush.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

GoodTimes said:


> Why does the word "sponsored" get such a rise out of people?


Jealousy




GoodTimes said:


> Or maybe it's just the Buzz. No wonder very few professionals grace this site with their presence. They'd get blasted and labeled "sell outs" because they're sponsored.
> 
> Is it because this site is loaded with peeps that are just as rad and hardcore?


Doubtful


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

You aren't brian kirk? That's what you told me right before you swam Kirshbaum last year. Can't trust any of these pros these days, especially the ones who aren't really pros. 

Does getting a prodeal make you a pro?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Nobody bagging on sponsored peeps. except on bkirk, in order to be called a professional kayaker you should be professional! Learn this lesson. I'm a pro lifer. I professionally live life! Sugar bush.com


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I just was wondering why the blog was titled unsponsered with so much sarcasim in the boating community and here on the Buzz I thought it was an inside joke or something because of how hooked up his guests are. Thats all. No hate on pros or anything.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

idahofloater said:


> Well if it aint Brian Kirk the "I am training so I get to cut everyone off and snake rides on the millwave durring peek usage in riggins because I can get up the river left faster than you can get up the eddy that everyone else uses and I'm just beter than everyone else out here. Brian Kirk."


Wow... way to be a hater. Brian Kirk is one of the most genuine and kind people I've met in the paddle sports industry. When we paddled together back in the day he got way more rides than me too. But instead of hating on him for his insanely talented skills... I learned from him. Now I can get up those insanely challenging eddies too. Just sayin.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

marko said:


> Wow... way to be a hater. Brian Kirk is one of the most genuine and kind people I've met in the paddle sports industry. When we paddled together back in the day he got way more rides than me too. But instead of hating on him for his insanely talented skills... I learned from him. Now I can get up those insanely challenging eddies too. Just sayin.


Just to be clear. Not hate. On said day Brian set up a rope to pull himself up the river left and enter the wave when others were in the wave surfing. The eddy is river right and no eddy exists on river left. He was asked my multiple people to get in line and wait his turn on river right. There were atleast 20 people out that day and everyone else waited their turns. People were thowing rocks and shit at him and some midget dude finally ran him out. pro or no pro thats just not right. I'll bet he remembers. Ask him!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

idahofloater said:


> Just to be clear. Not hate. On said day Brian set up a rope to pull himself up the river left and enter the wave when others were in the wave surfing. The eddy is river right and no eddy exists on river left. He was asked my multiple people to get in line and wait his turn on river right. There were atleast 20 people out that day and everyone else waited their turns. People were thowing rocks and shit at him and some midget dude finally ran him out. pro or no pro thats just not right. I'll bet he remembers. Ask him!


haters were throwing rocks? playboater pussies.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

marko said:


> Wow... way to be a hater. Brian Kirk is one of the most genuine and kind people I've met in the paddle sports industry. When we paddled together back in the day he got way more rides than me too. But instead of hating on him for his insanely talented skills... I learned from him. Now I can get up those insanely challenging eddies too. Just sayin.


I'll second that. If you're going to hate on pros, you're picking a bad one to hate...

BTW, where does hating the best of our extended community fit in the Nealy order of all things paddling?


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

tango said:


> haters were throwing rocks? playboater pussies.


It wasn't about hate. I was about one person pissing everyone else off.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Phil U. said:


> I'll second that. If you're going to hate on pros, you're picking a bad one to hate...
> 
> BTW, where does hating the best of our extended community fit in the Nealy order of all things paddling?


Hey Phill, Aren't you Dustin Urbans dad?  


If so, hating pros would be a conflict of interest . 


No hate intended on this post.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Bitching about things on the internet: http://i.imgur.com/PRpQR.jpg


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

ragdoll said:


> Hey Phill, Aren't you Dustin Urbans dad?
> 
> 
> If so, hating pros would be a conflict of interest .
> ...


Yeah, but I'm a paddler too so hating on any paddlers is a conflict of interest. 

I've known Kirk since he showed up unsponsored! and unknown at the 2001 team trials, made the team, and then stood on the podium (bronze) at the Worlds in Spain. Those Worlds were competitive as hell and his second major comp, team trials was his first. Great guy, great athlete. He's also one of the smoothest, best creekers paddling.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Bitching about things on the internet: http://i.imgur.com/PRpQR.jpg


That's awesome! Except then the buzz would be awfully boring!


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely Fabulous thread !! Kayakers of all people ( term used loosely ) continue to entertain !! This is pay back for all of the beer and gear I've hauled over the years !! Next time - drop the doobie- grab the rope !!! Solve the problem !! I Luv the Buzz !! Gr8 Link


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

ahey I was a Colorado state sponsered rafter for the latter part of the 2011 summer and shit they even extended it through October but, then I got a job and now i sponser some guys making beer and Jagermister.


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ big fella, the yakkers are Rollin in it right now. Next they will start rippin the pro-waterfall crowd !!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

marko said:


> Wow... way to be a hater. Brian Kirk is one of the most genuine and kind people I've met in the paddle sports industry. When we paddled together back in the day he got way more rides than me too. But instead of hating on him for his insanely talented skills... I learned from him. Now I can get up those insanely challenging eddies too. Just sayin.






Phil U. said:


> I'll second that. If you're going to hate on pros, you're picking a bad one to hate...
> 
> BTW, where does hating the best of our extended community fit in the Nealy order of all things paddling?


Marco and Phil hit it on the head - Brian is one of the most genuine people I have ever met in the river industry. Not to mention talented. Also fair to say Brian Kirk is one of the nicest guys on the river. To attack Brian on a internet forum over something that may or may not have happened 8 years ago shows no class at all......... 

I wonder why I even log on to the buzz anymore.. I already know enough about coolers, or that a monkey can basically can row a 18' raft down browns or a 13' raft down the grand, and don't have enough hate to randomly attack one of the nicest guys in the kayaking community. 

Hate on buzzards seems it what this site has come to...........


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

smauk2 said:


> Did I hear sponsored, get the pitchforks! Let's nitpick the blog's title, because we CAN!
> 
> In all seriousness I enjoyed the write up, please keep producing material.


Many thanks, I will continue. Been going since 1998!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I think this thread is a great microcosm of the rest of the buzz right now: a discussion about some actually interesting content gets instantly derailed into a hate fest against good paddlers, fueled by angry rafters, minor incidents taken out of context, and general lack of connection and knowledge of the rest of the paddling community.

Unsponsored has been a great site for years. I used some of their gopro mount ideas a year or two ago. More people need to know about that site. The name made even more sense when they first started out.

Bryan Kirk is the man. Using both sides of a wave for access is fairly standard, but I wasn't there so who knows if he was over the line (8 years ago one afternoon for a few hours until he left early). Even heroes make mistakes. I have also heard him tell some mildly offensive dirty jokes.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

This shit has me crackin' up! People are douches. What’s wrong with calling the river church? Some people go into the wilderness to be closer to God, Buddha, Elmo, or whatever deity they choose to call their maker. I kind of like the thought myself. Instead of having some drone tell me about how to be spiritual, I can just be. I always feel better after being out there. I can't wait to go to church on Tuesday, where instead of paddling on the water I will be shredding it on my skis. AMEN!


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

4 pages! 

Check out the Q&A series @ Unsponsored | Paddling tips, tricks and gear reviews from an Unsponsored point of view


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*the Church thing....*

Ryan, 
Some folks just don't care for things that are unnecessarily disrespectful to other groups of people. "Running the brown", and the many other recent whitewater vocabulary words added to our vernacular do not toe that line. Using Christian phrases in your post is your prerogative and your right. Just ask yourself if what you are saying or typing is worth potentially insulting someone or causing strife/negativity when the common word would more than suffice in delivering your thoughts to the listener/reader. 

If you don't care, great. If I am a douche for pointing this out, I can live with that. Lately, douchedom looks preferrable to being an Aqua Fonz on the Buzz. 

To avoid total thread hijacking... Unsponsored - I enjoy your stuff. If anything, consider spending a little more time on the questions you ask. I, for one, would have enjoyed hearing Rush address one or many issues within the paddling community. The Q and A presented is just a bit dry and thus the responses come off sounding mostly generic. This is meant to be constructive, as I do appreciate your content. 

Best, 
Dave


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

The questions were generated from visitors to my site. What questions would you add?

Unsponsored | Paddling tips, tricks and gear reviews from an Unsponsored point of view


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Dave,
The problem is ultra-righteous people thinking that the only place you can hold "church" is where they choose to hold such ceremony. I respect all, regardless of race, religion, gender, age, or other choices or features that define a person. I just think maybe people need to lighten up and take things in context. The problem is you are letting your feelings be hurt by a benign comment. Does that comment define you? Does it keep you from practicing your beliefs? Does it personally impact you? No. It’s some guys having fun in the most beautiful church of all, doing the things they love. Maybe focus on getting out there more, and less on what other people are saying and doing.

Amen,
Ryan


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*Topics*

1) the BDP thing - His personal thoughts on it. Industry pressure. Many potential questions. 
2) The rift (appears to be growing) in the paddlesports community between different groups of whitewater users(Raft/SUP/Creek) or younger and older boaters
3) The impact of private whitewater/educational institutions on the sport. his perspective having attended one. 
4) Growth/decline in certain disciplines of the sport. His take on these trends.
5) meaning of kayaking to his life besides money and filmmaking. What has it done for him on a personal level. 
6) Safety mindset/set-ups in remote locations on hard-assed whitewater runs. Going big and going home kind of thing. 
7) his biggest fear is losing a friend on the river. Has he dealt with this first-hand (in person when happened) how did he get back into it. If not first hand, how did near misses impact him or his approach to running rivers.
8) Training advice
9) The future of the kayak video market with all the camera and editing breakthroughs in recent years. What is the future of "sponsored boaters"?
10) Thoughts on the long-term impact of repetitive spinal hits. His personal recovery from a broken back... Was it smooth? How does it impact him now?

UnSponsor me and I'll grill yer next victim for a throwbag review...  Seriously, good job. I like what you are doing, my comment was based on a few interviews that I have read. I'm just one jack ass, so take it with a big grain of salt... Best of luck.
Best, 
Dave


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*Ryan, seriously...*

I am far from a Bible thumper, or a drone, or a sheep.... My feelings aren't hurt. I know who I am as a person and am not telling you what to do. You have put effort into trying to insult me personally in your response. I went out of my way to show you that I recognize and respect your right to free speech and thought. Think about that. You say you respect all these things in your post, but disrespect a stranger in the same sentence. I stand by my river days and rivers run. I may not be super sick, but I get out enough to make a respectful comment regarding boating on an internet chat site. You and the boys can call it whatever you want. Everyday. You and I are a few of the lucky ones. Born into freedom with enough coin to sweat this topic on a "weekend".

The fact is, Ryan, you can try to escalate this and belittle me until the cows come home. I would still spin my rig around 7 days a week, pick you up thumbing a shuttle and drive you twenty minutes out of my way to give your day a boost, even after your blatant disrespect. You have yet to be judged by me, so let's leave the self-righteous stuff outta this. All I did was point out another perspetive on a question _you_ asked - "what is wrong with calling the river Church?" I answered why some people find it wrong. Perhaps we could just respectfully disagree? Have a good day. 

Best, 
Dave


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Dave,
I'm sorry you felt personally attacked. I was simply trying to explain that some people may find people taking offense to every little thing, maybe turning this country into a bunch of self-righteous pricks that are worried about everyone but themselves. That’s why we can't say postman, fireman, or say the pledge of allegiance in schools anymore. If it's offensive to you, don't say it, don't participate, but don't throw your ideologies on me. I know you’re not preaching to me or the others, but I think it is sickening how people get so offended now days. Get over yourself people!
I would definitely pick you and your gear up after a yard sale and hole ride. I will share a ride to and from the put-in or take-out. Hell, I would even share my keystone Originals with you and swap stories! Just don't get offended when they have to do with seeing someone’s arse or canoodling a donkey! :0


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*Let's have peace, then, paddleperson...*

Per usual, two kayakers are more alike than different. Fireman - check, Postman - check, Pledge of allegiance in shool - check... You and your Keystone are gonna be waiting awhile for my yardsale, though. Get yourself some ice... After a sickening beatdown/concussion/hike-out in at high flows on Locomotive - N. Fork American in 2008, I deided to retire from swimming out of my kayak and just roll infallibly nowadays.
Best, 
Dave


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

You have an infallible roll?! I Thought I was the only one.
Ryan


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

How many posts on mountain buzz do you have to have before you get this infallible roll? My inner Michael Phelps has been taking over lately and Im sure sick of going for gold in swimming. 

In all seriousness I enjoyed the interview and I thank you for taking the time to compile that. How pissed would you be if you got to be a part of an expedition 6 years in the making only to get injured while drunk?


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*the Secret...*

Hey fellas, 
Not a buzz thing at all. Ryan is clearly bluffing regarding his rolling prowess, as his "God" has about as much reach as a PFD mounted throwbag and would fetch less than a Riot Showbiz at a gear swap. No offense, just sayin'.



Ye of little faith may all continue to swim and enjoy the affections of Satans handmaidens. Namely foamy Bootie Beers and Ice Cream with Extra Rules on top. Dribble, dribble sinners...
Best, 
Dave


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

elcaposwimteam said:


> In all seriousness I enjoyed the interview and I thank you for taking the time to compile that. How pissed would you be if you got to be a part of an expedition 6 years in the making only to get injured while drunk?




Many thanks


----------



## jcandersonco (Apr 7, 2009)

Let's return to the real question is the "adrenaline" Rush still spittin' sick rap lyrics?


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

Who else would you want to be added to the Q&A series?

Q&A Series | Unsponsored


----------



## SimonMW (Dec 23, 2010)

Mariann Saether would be a good one to interview. How about Sam Ellis? I know he isn't a household name, but he's really pushing stuff in the UK.

Kate Wagner, Ross Montandon, Dave Rossiter. How about Chris Wing who has recently done those really good tips videos?


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

Sam is in the process of doing his. I've known Sam since he was a young'un and we paddle with the same folk.

Other suggestions are good.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, let's hear from some of those hardcore gals, like the one that had so many wise words on the BDP thread. Or the Natalie gal that just did the WWGP. Let's hear from the rad ladies!


----------



## SimonMW (Dec 23, 2010)

Scott Shipley, Kent Ford, and Ray Calverly would also be interesting. Scott designed the London Olympic slalom course, and his company built it. Kent has some great things to say about kayaking in general. Ray represented his country in canoe slalom in the 1972 Olympics and now coaches the younger generation.


----------



## unsponsored (Nov 15, 2003)

Another crop of good suggestions. Thanks.

Unsponsored | Paddling tips, tricks and gear reviews from an Unsponsored point of view


----------

